# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Tryout Details For The Ultimate Fighter

## Calcium

By Chris Howie 
MMANEWS.COM Staff Writer

The UFC announced today that they will be holding their open casting call for the next season of The Ultimate Fighter on Monday, April 15 in Las Vegas, Nevada. The new season will feature female MMA fighters for the first time ever as well as male fighters. Both male and female bantamweight (135 lbs.) fighters are invited to try out.

All candidates for the show must be 21 years old, have the legal ability to live and work in the US, and have a minimum of three professional MMA fights, and holding a winning record (also with verifiable records). UFC will be holding their tryouts at the Palace Station Hotel located at 2411 West Sahara Avenue in Las Vegas. Tryouts will be held in the Grand Ballroom and start at 8AM PT.

Fighters will be required to grapple and hit pads and must bring the appropriate gear. Applicants will be notified at the end of the tryouts if they have been selected to continue on for the casting process.

TUF 18 will debut in the fall of 2013. Opposing coaches for this season will feature UFC women's bantamweight champion Ronda Rousey against the winner of the bout between Miesha Tate and Cat Zingano on at The Ultimate Fighter season 17 Finale on April 13.

----------

